# No more future Autobacs neets : (



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Just got this email


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Man, with this economy who knows the next one to go down.  The meets could be, "at the old parking lot of Autobacs"


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I knew it!!!
I was there couple weeks ago and a lot of stuff weren't stocked!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW, if superautobacs, which is a prototypical money making store, goes out...whos safe? yikes...you guys should check out their liquidation sale and see what you can get though.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I thought they were doing okay; it just shows how much I'm in touch with what's going on.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wonder how the home store in Japan is doing and if it had an effect on this.

b


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I knew it!!!
> I was there couple weeks ago and a lot of stuff weren't stocked!


+1. i went in and checked it out at the last autobacs meet and they barely had any customers


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah i am friendly with a couple of their employees and the corporate office never sent any warnings or anything, last friday just made the call that the Stanton and West Covina stores were closing and started putting up the signage.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Ouch, that is a real bummer. I figured they would survive simply based on the garage work. However, their store was bound for trouble in a similar fashion with Ccity. I tried to give them my money but unfortunately their prices were several times the online prices. I hope we can still make use of that lot. Anybody down to meet later this month for shopping and auditioning?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Ouch, that is a real bummer. I figured they would survive simply based on the garage work. However, their store was bound for trouble in a similar fashion with Ccity. I tried to give them my money but unfortunately their prices were several times the online prices. I hope we can still make use of that lot. Anybody down to meet later this month for shopping and auditioning?


I down for a meet and eat, but not for shopping (no money).


----------



## eRush (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats actually good news... I hate when some steals one of my great ideas. The nerve of them to go and build a Car Super Store.


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

just an FYI -


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

double post


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> i wonder how the home store in Japan is doing and if it had an effect on this.
> 
> b


Wondering the same thing sir....


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

I need to come check this place out on my next trip to So Cal. All we have out here is Pep Boys, Advance and Auto Zone.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

talked to the manager, they plan to keep the stanton store open and will support future IASCA or DIYMA shows and give us discounts for the store adn shirts if we set them up with the manager in advance.


----------

